# Cleaning Sensatec?



## Aero1 (Dec 2, 2015)

What is the best way to clean Sensatec? Do you use leather cleaners, vinyl cleaner, or something general purpose? Not trying to get a dirt spot out, just to keep them looking good. Same for side panels, dash, etc?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Sensatec Leatherette - use a vinyl or mild OPC


----------

